# Specialized Tricross for my intro to road riding?



## turdferguson79 (Apr 15, 2006)

First post on RBR: woohoo!

A little background first. I am a mountain biker, riding a full-suspension Giant Trance (I have the same username over on mtbr). I have never ridden a road bike, except a couple of short test rides. I'm getting tired of pushing the mountain bike around on the streets, so it's time to get a road bike. The question is, which one/what kind?

I have no aspirations to race. I tried a flatbar road bike but would like the drop bars for multiple hand positions and cause I live in a windy area (also with lots of hills, not incidentally). I want a road bike that I can stick fenders and a rack on for errands, commuting around town, but also be able to put skinny tires on and go for a longer ride in the countryside.

Lately I came across the Specialized Tricross which looks like it might be the bike for me. It can do racks and fenders, has drop bars, geometry isn't racy/aggressive. Anyone have experience with this bike? The local LBS can order one in (none in stock, sadly) for $1250 (that is Canadian $). They also have a 2005 Specialized Allez Sport for $999, which looks like it can also take a rack/fenders on the back, but I didn't see mounting points for a front fender. Does anyone know off hand if the Allez Sport frame can do racks and fenders front and back?

Thanks!


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*hey*

Do you happen to post over at patsfans? Unusual username, that's why i ask


----------



## turdferguson79 (Apr 15, 2006)

mtbykr said:


> Do you happen to post over at patsfans? Unusual username, that's why i ask


Nope. The name comes from an SNL Celebrity Jeopardy skit


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*



turdferguson79 said:


> Nope. The name comes from an SNL Celebrity Jeopardy skit


Oh ok, sorry for the diversion...now back to our regularly scheduled programming


----------



## his dudeness (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a buddy with a Tricross and loves it. it takes fenders, pedals extremely fast, and you can take it in the dirt. Besides people will look at you with absolute amazement when you pass them with a bike with 28c knobby tires and they're on something they spent way to much money on to make them look faster than they actually are.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

I just got a Tricross Comp for my local mtb loop. I have been riding this loop mostly on my singlespeed mtb, but I thought the Tricross would be interesting. I also have no aspirations of racing cross (I race DH mtb).

I've still been setting it up (new tires, pedals, etc.), so I can't yet comment on how it rides. But I sure look forward to it! Hopefully this weekend, I'll get out on it, but since I'm heading up to Whistler next week to go DH riding, I doubt I will be able to ride it for a few weeks.


----------



## turdferguson79 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far. I decided to take the plunge and ordered the Tricross Sport from the LBS. It should hopefully be here by the end of the week. I will, of course, give you a report and post some pics


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

turdferguson79 said:


> Nope. The name comes from an SNL Celebrity Jeopardy skit


[One of the most funny skits ever on snl. _Big hat’s are funny_...I have this skit as part of Will F’s ‘best of’ set]

*I have ridden a bud’s Tricross *who just loves it’s all purpose ride. Braking at tops and drops is nice for technical needs on various conditions [especially comming from mountain experience]. Fork carbon and aft Zertz inserts damp nicely without terrible loss for feel for what’s under tire. Speaking of tires. That Tricross runs with the stock Specialized Borough 28mm which is smooth at contact and knobbed on side. Not a tire that I would personally use for Cross but works pretty well as I took it from road to rough gravel to loose dirt on a loop around a state park recently. Also like *his dudeness *mentions, I smoked a guy running up a 6 percent smoothy who was on a 23mm wheeled Italian feather. Sure I was gassed afterwards and certainly missed my Roubaix, but it was fun. 

So while I found the Tricross solid and smooth FWIW I’m willing to bet that you’ll _someday_ purchase a ‘pure’ road bike. Like a mountain bike [hard tail or suspension] does its thing expertly for the conditions you pick to ride so too for road bikes. Aero position, nimble and responsive handling, are hard characteristics to ignore if you are even mildly competitive on the road. While I found the Tricross a great blend, it will never serve either extreme expertly. 

Good riding:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

One more thumbs up for the TriCross. It will be perfect for the type of riding you plan on doing. Post a follow-up (and picture) when your new bike arrives ... and enjoy it!


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumbs up from me, too, on the Tricross. I happen to own the Expert Double model. 

I also agree with DonDenver on my desire to purchase a 'pure' road bike now. One of the Roubaix's will likely be my choice.


----------



## turdferguson79 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback. The Tricross Sport Triple is now mine! :thumbsup: I'm loving it so far. No, it's not a pure road race bike (one day I'll go all the way), but it's a hell of a lot faster on the road than my dual-suspension mountain bike. I'll get some pictures of the Tricross to post soon. So far I've been using it to ride to work, university, and my friends' places and I've got a rack and panniers coming so I can forgo the messenger bag when I have a lot to carry.


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Turd,

Congrat's on the bike!

Btw, Specialized makes a rack set just for the Tricross. It's not on-line but is in their catalog. Your LBS can order it.


----------



## Wolverine777 (Jun 20, 2008)

jpmac55 said:


> Turd,
> 
> Congrat's on the bike!
> 
> Btw, Specialized makes a rack set just for the Tricross. It's not on-line but is in their catalog. Your LBS can order it.



Where's the rack set? Didn't see it in the catalog.


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't have this years catalog. I am sure your bike shop can find out more about the rack, assuming they Specialized still make it.


----------



## jaansk (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats on the Tricross Sport!

I got my 08 Comp 4 weeks ago. Sometimes I wish I had a somewhat more aggressive ride on the road but you can't beat the versatility.
Last week I made a 60 k to the countryhouse. The last 12km was gravel with occasional heavy bumpyness. The tricross handled well on climbs and descents.

Best,

J.


----------



## jpmac55 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I sometimes lament on a getting something faster but then I think of the comfort and versatility. I may add something faster someday but will never replace the Tricross for in many ways, it is the perfect bicycle.


----------



## jaansk (Aug 27, 2007)

I did a 110km ride yesterday on my Tricross Comp. The hills were tough on the legs but it was the first century for me.
Anyway it seems that the Rival saddle needed a bit of braking in. When I rode a 60k the week before my sitbones did not feel too good. It's not that the saddle is not cushioned enough or smth but after a while it seemed like I wasn't sitting in the right place on the saddle. Yesterdays 110k was much better but still a hint of discomfort.
I think I'll experiment with adjusting the saddle just a tad forward and see how it goes.
If my bottom doesn't like it I'll be thinking of the Phenom (SL) or Selle Italia SLR kit Carbon Flow.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

*minor detail*



jaansk said:


> I did a 110km ride yesterday on my Tricross Comp. The hills were tough on the legs but it was the first century for me.


correct me if i'm wrong, but i thought century=100mi=160km.


----------



## jaansk (Aug 27, 2007)

Yea I know most of u here from the US. 
Lucky for the Europeans that they measure in km's  So it was a metric.
Surely 160km will be tackled in the near future. 

Can anyone comment on the Rival saddle compared to others?
Thx.

J.


----------

